# 30CM cube stocking?



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Anyone?

It's rimless, so no jumpers.


----------



## Esfa (Apr 15, 2007)

what do you like the most? community? specimin fish? oddballs?


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Yuk @ community.

Either small shoaling or one interesting single/paired fish.


----------



## Doodle (Aug 7, 2008)

Morgan Freeman said:


> Anyone?
> 
> It's rimless, so no jumpers.


:lol2: - quote of the day, made me smile! =D


----------



## Esfa (Apr 15, 2007)

i'd say bumblebee gobies then 

most entertaining fish i've ever had.


----------



## mustang100893 (Nov 16, 2009)

Not much really, freshwater shrimp? Small amount of white cloud mountain minnows? Single siamese fighting fish? But 30cm cube is not much really. Hope this helps.: victory:.


----------



## The T Lord (Mar 28, 2009)

If you want oddball, try one of the tiny goby species.


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

mustang100893 said:


> Not much really, freshwater shrimp? Small amount of white cloud mountain minnows? Single siamese fighting fish? But 30cm cube is not much really. Hope this helps.: victory:.


Yeah I know I'm limited for choice, the tank has to go on the kitchen worktop so couldn't have any bigger.


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Galaxy or Harlequin rasboras?


----------



## _jake_ (Jul 3, 2008)

Galaxy.


Or Dwarf Puffers? :whistling2:


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Too small.


----------



## _jake_ (Jul 3, 2008)

You provided measurements in centimeters:
Width: 30cm (11.81")
Height: 30cm (11.81")
Depth: 30cm (11.81")
Your tank's volume is 27,000.0 cubic centimeters or *27.0 liters*, which is approximately 6.9 U.S. gallons.

Would be good for one?

Though BB gobies is a awesome suggestion too.


----------



## Esfa (Apr 15, 2007)

you can have 6-8 bumblebee gobies in that tank


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

_jake_ said:


> You provided measurements in centimeters:
> Width: 30cm (11.81")
> Height: 30cm (11.81")
> Depth: 30cm (11.81")
> ...


It's that many gallons? Ooooohh.

No brackish! Can't be bothered.


----------



## _jake_ (Jul 3, 2008)

DPs are fresh. If not i'd go for Galaxy


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

I might just put shrimp in there.


----------



## _jake_ (Jul 3, 2008)

Morgan Freeman said:


> I might just put shrimp in there.


Bumble bee shhhrrrriiiimppp:2thumb:


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Sure. How do I make a lid i.e where do I put ventilation in?


----------



## _jake_ (Jul 3, 2008)

Anywhere really. Just not to close to any lighting as you dont want it all to escape through the holes. Just drill a few small holes on top or something?


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

So a bit of acrylic with a few holes?


----------



## _jake_ (Jul 3, 2008)

Yep would be perfect!


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

oH hOw EXCitING!!!!!111


----------



## Esfa (Apr 15, 2007)

bumblebee gobies are freshwater


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

You are.


----------



## _jake_ (Jul 3, 2008)

Esfa said:


> bumblebee gobies are freshwater


I thought that was a specific species? The common ones are Brackish I think?


----------



## Esfa (Apr 15, 2007)

_jake_ said:


> I thought that was a specific species? The common ones are Brackish I think?


3 species, 2 freshwater, 1 brackish. 
can all be kept in brackish though.

the brackish species is hardly ever seen in the aquarium trade though, as far as im aware.


----------



## _jake_ (Jul 3, 2008)

Ahh. Thanks for that Matt


----------

